# Magna Router Table



## pittsdw4 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have an older Magna router table and I recently bought a new router (a bosch) I need to fit the new router with the old table but I do not have a template for the new router to fit the mounting plate. Any ideas where I can get a template for a Bosch adapter RA1165


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dan and welcome to the forum, we are glad you found us. I do not have the information you requested, but someone will be along that does.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dan! Welcome to the forum. I know nothing about the table, Is there other mounting plates that can be bought? If you need to build one, i think that can be done by working with the center of the router bit. If you make a template of the original plate, with a point to mark the center line, Take the new router, and Mark the mounting holes with the bit centered. Mark them very carefully, and drill them so they are centered perfectly. Now, they can be countersunk and the router will self center the router to the plate, and the table. I hope that this helpers.


----------



## wetweb (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Dan,
I am going to go look at a Magna Industrial Router Table in about 8 hours. Can you tell me what the good and bad points are for this Router Table? I tried to send you a private message but I am a newbie and I do not have 10 posts under my belt yet.
Thanks,


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wet, Dan has not posted anything to the forums since March of 2009 so don't hold your breath waiting for a response from him. Odd's are good another member will be able to help with your questions.


----------

